# Help us name our Puppy!



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I like Willow as my top choice, but also Penny and Lily and Lulu! This thread really needs pictures though!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, glad you've joined us. 
Congrats on your new pup!

I also picked Willow, think it's a great name for a Golden girl.

Agree with Eowyn, we would LOVE to see pictures of your little girl.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I like Willow best only because you said she will be lighter in color otherwise I love Penny.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Of the names listed, I like Lulu best. Although the pup I am bringing home in a few weeks will be named Will and if I had a female named Willow I'd call her Will for short, so I think that has a nice right to it as well.


----------



## Leah_eliz (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We will be meeting the puppies next week, after the puppies have passed 5 weeks old, so I will be sure to post some pictures then! (I have a few pics from the breeder but they are from the first week and aren't the best pics). Our breeder is also going to have them temperament tested and matched with the families so we won't know which one will be ours until sometime in January. We are so excited though.


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

I had to put willow, it isn't very common and it seems to fit for a golden =)


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I was originally going to get a female and the name I had picked was Willow. I lone that name 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Michelle/Flynn said:


> I had to put willow, it isn't very common and it seems to fit for a golden =)


Haha I did not even see your post. I love willow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leah_eliz (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok here's a quick pic from this weekend. They're 4 1/2 weeks old. The little guy in the front is our son...he's pretty excited  So am I


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

My only Golden Girl years ago named Taffy a simple but unique fun and playful. It fit her personality well.

Want to get an idea of how common or unique a name is? Checkout www.dogster.com/names/fillnameinhere


----------



## paula p (Sep 14, 2013)

not sure if there was a list to choose from but here's a few suggestions, based on how they go with Gus
Hazel, Annabelle, Nora, Ruby, or Greta. 
adorable puppies by the way-how exciting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leah_eliz (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks! I love Nora!:wave:


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I like Edna


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Cuties!!!*



Leah_eliz said:


> Ok here's a quick pic from this weekend. They're 4 1/2 weeks old. The little guy in the front is our son...he's pretty excited  So am I


The puppies are adorable, but they can't hold a candle to your son!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

For some reason, I love all the repeating names- Lulu, Zuzu, Gigi etc.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd give it a little time to match to her personality. If she is wacky, go with Lulu. If she is reserved, elegant then I like Willow, Lily and somewhere inbetween then Olive. What does her "big brother" like? Oh, but to match with Gus -- then Gus and Olive.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I like Peaches or Penny. Our golden girl who was very pale coloured was Daisy  Other girl names I like for goldens are Ruby and Callie.

You must be so excited to pick her up! This time last year we were only a few days from picking up our golden boy Sammy and we just couldn't wait to bring him home!


----------



## Leah_eliz (Dec 29, 2013)

We are very excited to pick her up...3 more weeks to go! I'm madly reading every training and dog book I can get my hands on to be ready for her. Our son likes Lulu, but that's probably because that was a nickname for one of his friends...we probably won't leave the decision completely up to him or we'll end up with something we may not be happy with 10 years from now, haha.

We will likely decide on a name too once we have a better idea of her personality. Some others I have thought of that we may consider are Layla, Gracie (yes both Oprah's golden's names  ). We are asking for a more calm and gentle pup, but still playful for our active family, so we'll see which one the breeder matches us with. Thanks to all for the comments and votes! :wave:


----------



## Leah_eliz (Dec 29, 2013)

HolDaisy said:


> I like Peaches or Penny. Our golden girl who was very pale coloured was Daisy  Other girl names I like for goldens are Ruby and Callie.
> 
> You must be so excited to pick her up! This time last year we were only a few days from picking up our golden boy Sammy and we just couldn't wait to bring him home!


My parents dog, a Boston Terrier, is named Daisy, so I LOVE that name but it's already taken


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

HolDaisy said:


> I like Peaches or Penny.


I voted for Peaches, but was tempted by Penny. That is my other favorite, too! As *solinvictus* said, had the puppies been redder, I'd definitely have voted for, "Penny". My girl, Brit, who was a Tigathoes dog, was quite red. She would have been a very good, "Penny". When we adopted a very pale cream colored Lab at age two he had been named, "Copper", however. It was the most inappropriate name on earth for him, given his color! I renamed him, "Biscuit" based on his color (and also registered him with the AKC under that name). However, when I first brought him to our vet and he saw the oversized Lab he said, "He isn't a Biscuit; he's a whole loaf of bread!".

At any rate, we have similar taste in names, *HolDaisy*.

NewfieMom


----------

